# Drinks: Yours and Mine



## DPC3 (Jun 15, 2009)

I am attempting to finish my collection of drinks to order in a way which will allow other to be under the impression that I am aware of what alcohol best suits the situation I am in. I think it is possible to consider that there are multiple options for different situations, especially the sorts of drinks which are subscribed to these occasions such as tropical drinks. I guess what I would really like is to have a before dinner drink, an after dinner drink, a long drink, and a shot which would suit me, and of course that I would enjoy. I have been attempting to peruse a variety of cocktails to find something that would be suitable. I guess a Gran Mariner and Cranberry or Cape Codder made with Grey Goose is what I have determined to be my favorite drink at a bar. I think I have the shot down to a B-52. After dinner I prefer a Bushmills Irish Coffee. I guess I am toying with the idea of sherry before dinner, but is a Manhattan, or Martini better I have no vested interest in any particular before dinner cocktail, and I am willing to try a number of them in order to see what I like best, but I would like some direction. So what are your drinks:
Before Dinner:
After Dinner: 
Long or Fancy: 
Shot:

Mine would then be:

Before Dinner: ??
After Dinner: Bushmills Irish Coffee (Bushmills Whiskey, Coffee, Whipped Cream)
Long or Fancy: Cape Codder (Vodka, Cranberry, garnished with a lime) 
Shot: B-52 (Kahlua, Irish Cream Liquor, Grand Mariner) 

What would I like?

-DPC3


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Before Dinner: I like dry/apertif cocktails (especially Aromatic Cocktails as David Embury named them). I like Martinis and Old Fashioneds a lot. 

After Dinner: I haven't explored after dinner drinks much yet. I think my first stop will be Brandies. 

Long Drink: I enjoy Gin & Tonics very much (especially in the summer).

Shot: The best shot I ever had was Tequila (Silver Patron, provided by my father). I'm not much of a shooter or shootist as it were. 

Neat but slow (I thought I'd include this, as it is how I drink most often): Whiskey/Whisky (Bourbon is my favorite as of yet)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Before Dinner: Jack Daniels (Preferably Single Barrel Select) 

After Dinner: Jack Daniels (Preferably Single Barrel Select)

Long Drink: Jack Daniels (Preferably Single Barrel Select)

Shot: Jack Daniels (Preferably Single Barrel Select)

Neat but slow: Jack Daniels (Preferably Single Barrel Select)

I'm a very uncomplicated person. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Before dinner - well, of course it depends on dinner, but I like a relatively dry sherry, or dry (5:1) gin martini.
After - Vintage Port. Really, port wine and creme brulee after a good meal; brilliant.
Long - Bourbon, neat. Preferences are (in order from first) Weller, Stagg, Van Winkle's, Hancock, Blanton's and Woodford.
Shot - Fine line between this and the long one. Suppose it depends on how much time I have. Can't imagine downing a double of Stagg in one, though!


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

Before Dinner: Something dry, probably Gin based. (i.e. Martini, Pink Gin or G&T)
During Dinner: Wine that compliments the food.
After Dinner: Something richer and sweeter. (i.e. Port, Brandy or Whisky)
Long Drink: For something refreshing: A Pimms & Lemonade or a G&T. Or a good quality beer.
Short: I'll go for a Whisky, no ice.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

As to what you'd like better between a Manhattan and a Martini, the best advice I can give is to think about which you like better between Gin and Whiskey. Gin is the base of the Martini, and Whiskey the base of a Mahattan (and they both comprise most of their respective cocktail). Also, since you like Vodka, you could try a Vodka Martini (the difference from a more standard Martini being that Vodka and Dry Vermouth are used instead of Gin and Dry Vermouth). Martini purists don't look very favorably on the Vodka Martini, but, as you have already learned, it's no fun to force yourself to drink what you don't like.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Before Dinner: Plymouth or Gordon's martini (or a gimlet)

After Dinner: Johnnie Walker Black on the rocks

Long Drink: Johnnie Walker Black on the rocks

Shot: Bleech! Can't do shots anymore...brings back bad college memories of Tequila shooters

Neat but slow: Laphroaig or Oban single malt


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's my list -

Before dinner: 5:1 Beefeater martini or 3:1 Beefeater gimlet
During dinner: appropriate wine or beer, depending on the food.
After dinner: green Chartreuse or Armagnac
(but rarely all three at a single meal ...)
Long or fancy: -
Shot: -


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Before dinner: Plymouth or Sapphire dry martini
During dinner: Well paired wine (or beer w/ burgers, Mex, Indian)
After dinner: In the winter, a peaty Islay (Lagavulin or Laphroig), anytime, bourbon (Basil Hayden, Evan Williams single barrel), once in a while, a nice anejo tequila.
Long or fancy: Mint Julep or G&T
Shot: Ithaca Featherlight 12 ga. ;o)


----------

